# Something Cool to Put a Betta in



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

What is something cool I can put a betta in besides a gumball machine? (I would have done that already but cant find one!)


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Only if you'd like to keep a beta without fins.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

2 things will happen..

1: the barb's would tear up the beta's fins

or

2: if u have one an alpha beta, you'd lose out on the barb's

deffinately not a good combo

if your looking to keep community w/ Beta, remember non-aggressive, Platy's - neons - guppies - bottom dwellers ---

---

i have my beta in his 10gal, a pleco, snail and used to be ghost shrimp (until he learned they tasted like chocolate cake and then next day their were none lol) ....

remember u want something will school and not nip at the fins..


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Well now Im changing the title to "Something Cool to Put a Betta in"


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Changed the thread so take a look lol


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

lol

this is a personal preference , and i think it is cruel for anything less, a min of 5 gal's tank w/ adequate filtration, or plan on doing 50% water change ever 2-3 days.....

2nd: you want to make sure u can put a heater in it, beta's are happy around 78-82 Degrees, mine sits at 80*F and he loves it...

beta's are social fish, mine will come to the glass when i walk by and swim with me, when i had him in my room next to my bed he would sit there and watch tv too (i think it was the flashy lights that he enjoyed)


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like my whole betta idea is going to have to wait till my tiger barbs grow


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

One more question do you know anything about Betta breeding. like if I put a male and a female will they breed eventually or to they both have to be the same type. or do I need to do something different then that.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

no

if u put the female in there before theyre ready to spawn, the female will end up dead... theres a whole feeding ritual that goes along with it too...

u have to have the right water conditions as well, and know when the right time to remove the male and then the time to remove the female after and the time to seperate the fry after that

for the breeding info i will send u over to http://www.bettafish.com/ .. there are far more experienced people that breed there...


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

My betta tank is a 5g tank with some plants... I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Maybe try your hand at a TV tank. Ya know, where you get an old TV and strip it then build up the frame a bit so that it can support the weight of a fish tank being inside the frame. Then you can get a poster of an old black and white TV show and use it as the back ground. Flipper would be a good TV show to do.


----------

